# .



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 17, 2020)

I wasted so much time trying with fruits D: will be changing my game


----------



## SirSean (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the useful info will keep this in mind when giving gifts now!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 17, 2020)

I wondered if them not giving bells back for wrapped fruit was gonna screw me, and yep, it's gonna screw me


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 17, 2020)

yea the photos are a grind to get.  It drives me insane.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Main post should be updated with all the info. Happy collecting everyone!


----------



## rawstberry (Jul 17, 2020)

wow, i was actually wondering why i still haven't received any more framed photos after giving my villagers a wrapped fruit daily after the update and now it explains all of this.... i guess i'll have to try all the other methods then. thank you for sharing!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 17, 2020)

well... that's something I'n not gonna strive to get anymore.... probably gonna try the full inventory method... if only they made deleting mail easier. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting this. I got 2 villager photos with wrapped fruit and I've been wondering why I haven't gotten any more. I wish I had known this sooner cause I was hoping to get Beau's pic before he moved.


----------



## Grom (Jul 17, 2020)

Hmm don't know if I believe the 32 furniture items guideline ... I've gifted more than 32 wall lamps to a character who won't get rid of a fish tank on the floor.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 17, 2020)

Welp, I was wondering why I was getting so lucky by switching to gifting foreign fruits instead of iron wall lamps. I knew it was too good to be true... Thanks for sharing this info!

Anyone else starting with gifting foreign fruits to new villagers then switching to gifting iron wall lamps once they let you change their greeting? XD


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Grom said:


> Hmm don't know if I believe the 32 furniture items guideline ... I've gifted more than 32 wall lamps to a character who won't get rid of a fish tank on the floor.



The fish would be one of their newer furniture items. There's some items they won't ever get rid of but you'll start see stuff disappear after more gifting. I could be wrong about them getting rid of their oldest items and they are getting rid of the hanging lamps that you never see.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

That wrapped bells method sounds hilarious tho. Imagine that IRL-your friend keeps wrapping a dollar/pound/whatever and handing it to you despite you not wanting it for real tho thanks for the update!


----------



## nammie (Jul 17, 2020)

wtf I can't believe they made it even HARDER to get villager photos now... I wish they would bring back the acnl mechanic where if you had high enough friendship they'd at least send you a farewell letter with their photo once they left 

thanks for these tips though! I was wondering why it was taking Dom so long to give me his pic ugh


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm glad I read this cause I've been giving my villagers wrapped fruit. I only have Nan's picture and both Mac & Dotty we're my original villagers yet no pictures from them.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 17, 2020)

I just don't understand who at the Animal Crossing team thought this needed to be changed and why.

Even with the fruit method it still took really long to get a picture without Time Travel so it's not as if it was ever "too easy".​


----------



## Uffe (Jul 17, 2020)

I was wondering why I was getting clothing more often than usual. I thought perhaps my relationship with them was really good. But when Tangy, who moved in a few days ago, gave me clothes after I was able to give her fruit, I was wondering if the update had anything to do with that. I think I'll do the stacked method.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> I just don't understand who at the Animal Crossing team thought this needed to be changed and why.
> 
> Even with the fruit method it still took really long to get a picture without Time Travel so it's not as if it was ever "too easy".​


I wonder if they're trying to stop people from time traveling, because I have no idea what their issue is with how people play.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 17, 2020)

I’d be fine with way way extended villager picture timelines if they let us have more villagers


----------



## KayDee (Jul 17, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I was wondering why I was getting clothing more often than usual. I thought perhaps my relationship with them was really good. But when Tangy, who moved in a few days ago, gave me clothes after I was able to give her fruit, I was wondering if the update had anything to do with that. I think I'll do the stacked method.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020
> 
> ...


I’d say this method would actually encourage people to time travel to check their mail the next day.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 17, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I’d say this method would actually encourage people to time travel to check their mail the next day.


I suppose if you already do time travel, it wouldn't make a difference. I do wonder why they've chosen to make these weird choices for certain things. Reducing the spawn rates of fish and bugs, changing the banking system with Nook, and now this.


----------



## KayDee (Jul 17, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I suppose if you already do time travel, it wouldn't make a difference. I do wonder why they've chosen to make these weird choices for certain things. Reducing the spawn rates of fish and bugs, changing the banking system with Nook, and now this.


It would be interesting to know their thought process cause some updates are understandable while others just seem pointless and only serve to make it difficult for players.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 17, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I’d be fine with way way extended villager picture timelines if they let us have more villagers


I agree with this right here


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this! It's a bummer they changed it, but at least we know about it. I'm not personally too concerned about keeping my villagers original but understand some people are. Even when I am gifting them objects and clothes, at a certain point I just run out of good things to give them.

Regarding the villager inventory being 32, do we know what items go in their inventory and what items don't?

We know fruit doesn't go in their inventory - what about shells, clothes, flowers, and tools?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2020)

Ooh wow! I might actually get a photo now. Thanks!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> Thanks for sharing this! It's a bummer they changed it, but at least we know about it. I'm not personally too concerned about keeping my villagers original but understand some people are. Even when I am gifting them objects and clothes, at a certain point I just run out of good things to give them.
> 
> Regarding the villager inventory being 32, do we know what items go in their inventory and what items don't?
> 
> We know fruit doesn't go in their inventory, what about shells, clothes, tools?



Shells dont count but some shells are worthless than others when you sell them. So check for that.

Clothing has a separate inventory (size 24) although they can display their clothing so watch out for that. For me, when they have been gifted 3 pieces of clothing, the 4th goes on display. Or if they have been gifted a clothing that's not their style, it goes on display. You gift them furniture to try to get rid of clothing but it might replace something else you didn't intend to replace.

I'm 90% certain that tools are furniture. My friends have accidently given their villagers a fishing rod or shovel and it goes on display in the house.


----------



## SugarMage (Jul 17, 2020)

How do I make sure my inventory will still be full after I give them the fruit stack? Won't that leave an empty spot?


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 17, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> How do I make sure my inventory will still be full after I give them the fruit stack? Won't that leave an empty spot?



When you give from a fruit stack, it'll only give 1 fruit. You can't give them the last fruit since then, there will be an empty space in your inventory.


----------



## SugarMage (Jul 17, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> When you give from a fruit stack, it'll only give 1 fruit. You can't give them the last fruit since then, there will be an empty space in your inventory.


Oh that makes sense, thank you! I thought they would take the whole stack since I've never tried gifting a stacked item~


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 17, 2020)

I haven't gotten any photos from any of my villagers and I'm at the right friendship level with most of them! Going to try the fruit stack trick. Thank you!


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Shells dont count but some shells are worthless than others when you sell them. So check for that.
> 
> Clothing has a separate inventory (size 24) although they can display their clothing so watch out for that. For me, when they have been gifted 3 pieces of clothing, the 4th goes on display. Or if they have been gifted a clothing that's not their style, it goes on display. You gift them furniture to try to get rid of clothing but it might replace something else you didn't intend to replace.
> 
> I'm 90% certain that tools are furniture. My friends have accidently given their villagers a fishing rod or shovel and it goes on display in the house.



That makes sense. I've seen them display the tools, but they will also use them (in place of their default tools), so I was just curious.

One small follow-up question - can you no longer get a photo from any sub $2500 item, or was it just fruit that changed?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> That makes sense. I've seen them display the tools, but they will also use them (in place of their default tools), so I was just curious.
> 
> One small follow-up question - can you no longer get a photo from any sub $2500 item, or was it just fruit that changed?



You can't get photos from any items with a sell value less than 2500. Non native fruit is what most people give because the fruit grows back and it keeps the furniture and clothing untouch.


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for this, explains a lot. I really hate that they keep removing features/tricks in the game that are not only non-issues but actually make the game more fun to play.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 17, 2020)

thank you for letting me know! I was wondering why I didn't receive any new photos lately. I always gift my villagers clothes everyday bc I like seeing them looking fresh. .lol but it seems it's worthless to give them clothes other than fashion. I will do the inventory trick. thank you!


----------



## Elin (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks, that's good to know! I was wondering why I couldn't seem to get any photos lately. Time to try a new strategy then.


----------



## Barney (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for posting this.

I've been gifting wrapped fruit and got 9 villagers' photos, but my tenth villager was taking forever.

Now I know why!


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 17, 2020)

I previously got a bunch of photos from gifting Iron Wall Lamps but it ate up most of my iron supply and it replaces hanging furniture (if you re-gift the exact same item it gets displayed back in the right place but I haven't bothered with the disappearance of Judy's TWELVE star garlands that need 120 star fragments ughh) so I changed to gifting fruit and haven't got a photo in awhile... no wonder. I guess back to gifting Iron Wall Lamps


----------



## marea (Jul 17, 2020)

Strange, why was it changed though? Thanks for bringing this to our attention so we could change technics.


----------



## Ras (Jul 17, 2020)

Grom said:


> Hmm don't know if I believe the 32 furniture items guideline ... I've gifted more than 32 wall lamps to a character who won't get rid of a fish tank on the floor.



Don’t believe it at your own risk. As far as I know, it only removes wall furniture and tabletop items, but it absolutely happens. As for the fish, it is probably in one of your villager’s room markers (places that start out empty but are reserved for new furniture) and it’s only got a chance to be replaced by a new floor item of its size.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

yoohamsta said:


> I previously got a bunch of photos from gifting Iron Wall Lamps but it ate up most of my iron supply and it replaces hanging furniture (if you re-gift the exact same item it gets displayed back in the right place but I haven't bothered with the disappearance of Judy's TWELVE star garlands that need 120 star fragments ughh) so I changed to gifting fruit and haven't got a photo in awhile... no wonder. I guess back to gifting Iron Wall Lamps




You could try the fruit stack trick. They'll mail you something the next day and it can be their photo.


----------



## Misha (Jul 17, 2020)

Just when I have some decent inventory management going, now my inventory needs to be full. Thanks Nintendo.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Misha said:


> Just when I have some decent inventory management going, now my inventory needs to be full. Thanks Nintendo.



The easiet way to fill up your inventory is to have a lot of money. Get a fruit stack in your inventory and go to the ABD and withdraw the max amount. And just deposit it all back in.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 17, 2020)

It's like they *want* people to ruin their villager's homes. _Ughh..._

Thanks so much for posting this, I had no idea this was changed in the latest update. Quite the opposite of a OoL improvement if you ask me.

Guess I'll have to finally clean out the mailbox. I've been using it as extra storage space.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Updated main post with the easiest way to fill up and empty your inventory.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this! I used to give my villagers workbenches before switching to non-native fruit. I don’t think I gave my previous Roscoe (i booted him out with an amiibo and reinvited him with amiibo card) that many workbenches, but his skull radio did randomly disappear, so I can’t help wonder if maybe I did. 

I’ve been wondering why I haven’t been getting any pictures from villagers I know I had close to max friendship with. Just got two pictures today in the mail by using the money method and stacks of fruit with full inventory.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 17, 2020)

Wait, so gifting them fruit DOESN'T work? I've been gifting them all coconuts everyday hoping for pics 

So, to be clear, with the item stack method you gift them one item from a stack of fruit, but it doesn't need to be wrapped? And they won't take the whole stack?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Wait, so gifting them fruit DOESN'T work? I've been gifting them all coconuts everyday hoping for pics
> 
> So, to be clear, with the item stack method you gift them one item from a stack of fruit, but it doesn't need to be wrapped? And they won't take the whole stack?



it only works if it's not wrapped. They'll only take one fruit from the stack. If you give it to them wrap, you will get an item back because there is now an empty slot in your inventory.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> it only works if it's not wrapped. They'll only take one fruit from the stack. If you give it to them wrap, you will get an item back because there is now an empty slot in your inventory.



THANK YOU! I tried this and while most of my villagers gave me junk (just gotta keep at it!) I got Julian's pic first try 

EDIT: Also, you don't need a lot of bells for it. Just have 100 or 1000 bell stacks in your inventory- works exactly the same and no trips to the bank.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 18, 2020)

That explains why I got nothing after TT'g and gifting over 100 fruit!

I won't bother now.

Thanks nintendo.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 18, 2020)

I've always given stacked fruit but never with a full inventory.

I just tried it and TT'd to tomorrow and Claude sent me his pic.

I've done it with the others and just waiting to see how many it works with.


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

oh yikes i’ve been giving them fruit for months now lmao. love this for me - looks like i’ll have to go back to completing requests for them lmaoo


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 18, 2020)

Why would they change that?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 18, 2020)

Serabee said:


> THANK YOU! I tried this and while most of my villagers gave me junk (just gotta keep at it!) I got Julian's pic first try
> 
> EDIT: Also, you don't need a lot of bells for it. Just have 100 or 1000 bell stacks in your inventory- works exactly the same and no trips to the bank.



It does work the same way but with the bank I don't have to divide it to 100 bells and then have to put each one away.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 18, 2020)

yikes. so this is why i'm never getting pics anymore. why did they randomly change this lol. i guess i can still rely on wall items if i don't have enough fruit stack (edit: nvm i misunderstood, i thought you'd give the full stack), as i never really gifted that much furniture. thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## rianne (Jul 18, 2020)

There’s another instance that can result in receiving a villager photo.

Today, Kiki told me that Lobo is sick. I went over to his house and gave him medicine. Because our friendship level is high, he gave me his photo after he took the medicine.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 18, 2020)

U can get pics from them pinging u aswell?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I just don't understand who at the Animal Crossing team thought this needed to be changed and why.
> 
> Even with the fruit method it still took really long to get a picture without Time Travel so it's not as if it was ever "too easy".​



honestly i don't see the point either and you're right it's not even as easy to begin with. such a non-issue for them to change this randomly.



Uffe said:


> I wonder if they're trying to stop people from time traveling, because I have no idea what their issue is with how people play.



tbh i rarely know people who tt for the purpose of getting a pic. aside from it being tedious, i feel like people tt for other reasons mostly. don't understand their issue with this as well. it normally take me months before i get a villager pic.



Insulaire said:


> I’d be fine with way way extended villager picture timelines if they let us have more villagers



ditto.


----------



## niconii (Jul 18, 2020)

I’ve been gifting Flora daily to no avail, still don’t have her photo yet. :/ going to try the stacked fruit tip! I just want to get her photo and get her to move already. ;;


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 18, 2020)

hold on though. if we can " *Gift them wrapped nonnative fruit until you can change their greeting. Then do the fruit stack trick.* " then, how many points does it give now? is it still the same and they just deliberately coded that the gift could never be a villager pic? because whew chile

i just checked on mine and as of 1.3.x we truly can't get pics from fruits, because i was thinking why did i get raymond's pic then? i looked through my recent vids, and saw that i got his pic because i gifted him hanging terrarium when i ran out of fruits in pockets. and here i thought my earlier villagers, fauna & jeremiah just refuses to give me their pics smh.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 18, 2020)

rianne said:


> There’s another instance that can result in receiving a villager photo.
> 
> Today, Kiki told me that Lobo is sick. I went over to his house and gave him medicine. Because our friendship level is high, he gave me his photo after he took the medicine.



Added thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



jasa11 said:


> U can get pics from them pinging u aswell?



I haven't had it happen it me. Updated that it needs confirmation but doing the fruit stack trick will guarantee a mailed item the next day that can be a photo if the friendship is high enough.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> hold on though. if we can " *Gift them wrapped nonnative fruit until you can change their greeting. Then do the fruit stack trick.* " then, how many points does it give now? is it still the same and they just deliberately coded that the gift could never be a villager pic? because whew chile
> 
> i just checked on mine and as of 1.3.x we truly can't get pics from fruits, because i was thinking why did i get raymond's pic then? i looked through my recent vids, and saw that i got his pic because i gifted him hanging terrarium when i ran out of fruits in pockets. and here i thought my earlier villagers, fauna & jeremiah just refuses to give me their pics smh.



They changed it that you can't get the a photo if the item sell value is less than 2500 bells. Fruits and shells are the only two items that keeps a villager 100% original. Any furniture, clothing, rugs, wallpapers, and floors they will store in their inventory and is invisible to players. The friendship points you give for wrapped fruit should still be the same plus a +1 point bonus because they will always give you an item back


----------



## seliph (Jul 18, 2020)

bro why............

thankfully i already have all my current villagers' photos but damn my one cherry tree's gonna see a lot of action


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> They changed it that you can't get the a photo if the item sell value is less than 2500 bells. Fruits and shells are the only two items that keeps a villager 100% original. Any furniture, clothing, rugs, wallpapers, and floors they will store in their inventory and is invisible to players. The friendship points you give for wrapped fruit should still be the same plus a +1 point bonus because they will always give you an item back



has anyone tried with a wrapped stacked fruit? lol because if you think about it the sell value of that is more than 2500 (let's say 6 non-native fruits) that's a lot of fruit though just for a single gift that i feel like i'm better of just doing the stacked fruit trick.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 18, 2020)

This is why I miss the April Fools event. You didn't have to bother with friendship grind. Just do the event and they gift you their pictures if you guess the right doppleganger.

They got rid of that event and gave us Stamp Day or something I think lol. That event was so forgettable, I forgot about it until I went to make this post. Having to hear Blathers tell me about it going on every day and getting kick out of his dialogue options when I wanted to access fossils was so frustrating.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 18, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone tried with a wrapped stacked fruit? lol because if you think about it the sell value of that is more than 2500 (let's say 6 non-native fruits) that's a lot of fruit though just for a single gift that i feel like i'm better of just doing the stacked fruit trick.



I have done this on accident before. They take the whole stack.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 18, 2020)

Is the game able to register that it's a stack and add up the total value of it?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 18, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is the game able to register that it's a stack and add up the total value of it?



Don't think so. I think did this pre 1.3 and it just gave me bells. I don't care enough to have 100 fruit trees around to test this.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 18, 2020)

I can try the wrapped fruit stack later today and report back, if no one beats me to it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 18, 2020)

it's probably possible to test it with the exit without saving trick but tedious.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 18, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I can try the wrapped fruit stack later today and report back, if no one beats me to it.



You'll have to do this a while cause you will always get an item back now for nonnative fruit. If your friendship is high enough to change their catchphrase, it'll random when you get the picture.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> You'll have to do this a while cause you will always get an item back now for nonnative fruit. If your friendship is high enough to change their catchphrase, it'll random when you get the picture.


I’ve been on level 6 with Fauna for a couple months now and still no picture, so she seems like as good a target as any. I’ve waited this long, so if it doesn’t work nothing has really changed for me!


----------



## Serabee (Jul 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> It does work the same way but with the bank I don't have to divide it to 100 bells and then have to put each one away.



See, I find that easier than running to the bank 

EDIT: Oh! Speaking of which, I noticed something weird with it. While I was gifting coconuts, I ran into someone crafting in their house. Right after I asked for the recipe I thought "Oh, dang, I'll have to clear my inventory first..." but, surprisingly, I got the recipe. I checked my inventory and it seemed all the stacks had been stuffed back in my wallet instead of my inventory. Weird!

Also, I got Dobie and Ursala's pics this morning  That way, if they want to move now, I can say okay... because I can just bring them back with Amiibos! But I didn't want to do that until I had their pics since I didn't want to have to worry about maxing their friendship again (not that it's hard, I've had villagers I wasn't even trying with ask for a secret greeting)


----------



## Zane (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! I thought the last three villagers to not give me a pic yet were just being really, really stubborn. What a bizarre and unwelcome change, out of all the actually useful updates that could have been made.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 19, 2020)

Zane said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I thought the last three villagers to not give me a pic yet were just being really, really stubborn. What a bizarre and unwelcome change, out of all the actually useful updates that could have been made.



 I know right! I even found it bothersome to wrap each fruit. Now I don't think I'll bother to get their pics anymore.


----------



## fairyring (Jul 19, 2020)

so just to clarify, they can still give you their picture by pinging you and giving it to you? is that the only way now aside from this weird full pockets method? i like to try and earn my villagers’ photos naturally so i just play normally and give them cute clothing every now and then. not sure how long it will take now that they’ve changed this. 

thanks!


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 19, 2020)

fairyring said:


> so just to clarify, they can still give you their picture by pinging you and giving it to you? is that the only way now aside from this weird full pockets method? i like to try and earn my villagers’ photos naturally so i just play normally and give them cute clothing every now and then. not sure how long it will take now that they’ve changed this.
> 
> thanks!



I think the pinging thing has been theorized but no one has evidence of it happening yet. There are other ways listed in the original post, most are related to quests or things where villagers reward you with an item.

Since the gift has to be greater than $2500 in sell value to get a photo back, it sounds like it will no longer be possible to get a photo back from most clothing gifts.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 19, 2020)

Update! Finally got 2 photos on the same day using the full inventory method. So glad I learned that the wrapped fruit didn’t work anymore


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 19, 2020)

fairyring said:


> so just to clarify, they can still give you their picture by pinging you and giving it to you? is that the only way now aside from this weird full pockets method? i like to try and earn my villagers’ photos naturally so i just play normally and give them cute clothing every now and then. not sure how long it will take now that they’ve changed this.
> 
> thanks!



There's only a small number of the clothing that has a sell value of 2500+. You can sort by sell value here https://nook.exchange/?c=clothing

I have yet to see or hear about a villager run up to do and give you their photo. I think it's very unlikely but I'm not dismissing the possibility of it completely. You can always do their requests and they might give a photo.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 19, 2020)

Is that why I’ve only been getting clothes now instead of the 650 or 750 bells and no photo? I was able to get Raymond and Sherb’s photos by gifting them the wrapped fruit. But recently I noticed that none of them would give me money or photos. This explains it.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 19, 2020)

Using the full pocket method I've now gotten pics from:

-Julian
-Chevre
-Merry
-Dobie
-Ursala

Seriously, if anyone's debating using it, DO IT. It really works and it's not as hard as it first seems


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

So they actually changed it so you can't get money by giving them fruit anymore? That's interesting


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 20, 2020)

Serabee said:


> EDIT: Oh! Speaking of which, I noticed something weird with it. While I was gifting coconuts, I ran into someone crafting in their house. Right after I asked for the recipe I thought "Oh, dang, I'll have to clear my inventory first..." but, surprisingly, I got the recipe. I checked my inventory and it seemed all the stacks had been stuffed back in my wallet instead of my inventory. Weird!



I noticed this as well -- interesting line of logic that the developers added.

As for my using the full inventory method for the past two days, I've gotten one villager photo per day.


----------



## niconii (Jul 20, 2020)

Got 2 photos using this method! First one I got was Dom’s which really surprised me because I don’t really give him much gifts and he’s one of my more recent villagers. Second photo I received the day after Dom gave me his was Flora’s. This one I was expecting because she’s my oldest villager. Haven’t received any other photos yet after these two but I’m definitely sticking with this full inventory method for now since it seems to be working the best for me at the moment.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

I really appreciate the info.  I do have a question.  If you give them the gold wreath or any expensive wreath does it replaces one of the 32 furniture??  Could I use this to farm for the photos and have a near original interior?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I really appreciate the info.  I do have a question.  If you give them the gold wreath or any expensive wreath does it replaces one of the 32 furniture??  Could I use this to farm for the photos and have a near original interior?


Yes, a wreath is still a furniture item.


----------



## Magus (Jul 20, 2020)

I understand why I didn't get photos from my villagers anymore now... Because before this change it was quite easy just by offering them wrapped fruits every day ! 
Thank you for sharing this, I will change my strategy.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Yes, a wreath is still a furniture item.




only reason I'm asking is because the wreath does not counts toward the crafting furniture achievement.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> only reason I'm asking is because the wreath does not counts toward the crafting furniture achievement.



It should still show up as a hanging furniture in the nook shopping app I think. I can't check right now. 

If it doesn't, you are more than welcome to test it and see if furniture disappears.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

Also note that the starter peppy house does has a wreath hanging on the walls.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> It should still show up as a hanging furniture in the nook shopping app I think. I can't check right now.
> 
> If it doesn't, you are more than welcome to test it and see if furniture disappears.
> 
> ...




Ill play around with it ty.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 21, 2020)

Updated original villager definition. 
Assessed fossils are considered to be furniture. 
Including link to the furniture replacement guide


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 21, 2020)

Tried it yesterday and today i got ankhas photo in the mail ty op it workss!
One pic left before i get all 10 of my villagers


----------



## John Wick (Jul 21, 2020)

Got them all now! 
Been TT'g a lot!


----------



## aetherene (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh man. I've been giving Bunnie wrapped fruit to get her picture but I guess I need to stop now. Or rather, get her friendship level to 5+ and then try the fruit stack. >_<


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 21, 2020)

it works, but i'm too impatient to wait for next day's gifts and/or i don't tt, so i ended up gifting the iron wall lamp still for some. i just gift, exit without saving if it's not the pic, repeat-- just so i would not make their inventory full. it could take around 4-5 reset, but i get their pics so it's cool. i quit if i still don't get it, do the stacked fruit trick & wait for next day.

it's not advisable for everyone, but personally i could settle for the wall gifts (after doing the wrapped fruit until i reach best friends status) because i don't gift that much furniture AND i don't sell my villagers and label them as original, i most definitely redesign their houses. but i doubt i have even gifted 20. most furniture gifts i've given them are still displayed. i'm not posting this as advise though. just sharing what i did so don't quote me on this lol.


----------



## lili (Jul 23, 2020)

aetherene said:


> Oh man. I've been giving Bunnie wrapped fruit to get her picture but I guess I need to stop now. Or rather, get her friendship level to 5+ and then try the fruit stack. >_<



I've been giving wrapped fruit to get them to level 5 which is working and in the meantime did the stacked fruit trick with the one villager I knew was already level 5 and it worked perfectly! 9 more villagers to go


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2020)

I remember in Wild World the photo giving was based on true friendship.

It didn't carry a monetary value.

Eloise was the first animal to ever give me a photo back in 2005.
She used to talk about how she would give me something special if we became good friends.

After giving me her photo she would even ask about it.
"Are you taking care of that special item I gave you?".

Word for word.

Now.. it's like they don't exist.
It's a random exchange based on the value of what you've given them.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I remember in Wild World the photo giving was based on true friendship.
> 
> It didn't carry a monetary value.
> 
> ...


Yes cuz friendship levels dont exist. Time to stop comparing things to previous games. If u aint enjoy it then dont play it. Plus it takes a long time to actually get the pic as friendship builds for a long period of time.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Yes cuz friendship levels dont exist. Time to stop comparing things to previous games. If u aint enjoy it then dont play it. Plus it takes a long time to actually get the pic as friendship builds for a long period of time.


Maybe don't jump to the "if you don't like it don't play it line".

You may not know this, but people who have been playing for fifteen years know what the older games had, and can have an opinion on what the current game lacks, reguarding friendship, without being put in the "Oh, you must hate the game" pile.

My post was about this topic, and how Wild World was reguarding friendship and photo giving.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 23, 2020)

doesn't friendship level exist?

not gonna lie, it's a bit weird that getting the photo is tied to the worth of your gift. in animal crossing land, style & color trumps worth. especially with villagers. if the style is not their preferred i think the worth of it doesn't matter. or at least it used to not. it's somewhat weird that if it wasn't for datamined info or guides online, you wouldn't be able to get the pics now with little gifts here & there if you're already best friends with a villager.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I remember in Wild World the photo giving was based on true friendship.
> 
> It didn't carry a monetary value.
> 
> ...





Underneath The Stars said:


> doesn't friendship level exist?
> 
> not gonna lie, it's a bit weird that getting the photo is tied to the worth of your gift. in animal crossing land, style & color trumps worth. especially with villagers. if the style is not their preferred i think the worth of it doesn't matter. or at least it used to not. it's somewhat weird that if it wasn't for datamined info or guides online, you wouldn't be able to get the pics now with little gifts here & there if you're already best friends with a villager.



Gifts isn't the only way to acquire photos. You could wait until they give you a quest, they are sick, or the treasure hunt for that photos. I think it's possible to get in the mail randomly but the fruits stack tricks forces them to mail you something from a pool of items.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 23, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Gifts isn't the only way to acquire photos. You could wait until they give you a quest, they are sick, or the treasure hunt for that photos. I think it's possible to get in the mail randomly but the fruits stack tricks forces them to mail you something from a pool of items.



oh true. you can get it in the mail randomly probably very low chance. i just mean with gifts, i didn't elaborate. but requests are much rare now than in previous games. i've gotten all my best friends pics now & none of them were from other ways of acquiring them. i think it could be heavily based off luck, i know people have gotten it through quests. my villagers have gotten sick and never got a pic as reward from a medicine. i wish i got it that way. it makes it much more special. but never happens to me, not even on their birthdays   
i guess it could just take a while without guides. if i did the fruit trick (got it from the 3rd time) and the exit without saving trick (after 4-6 tries), then i assume there's also about 1 out of 4 chances you'd get a pic as a gift with those quests--which i feel like only happens once a month.

they must've designed it so that we'd get pics after a long time, like 6 months naturally without any tricks. but we'll be lying if we say we're willing to wait that long, or else why are we all in this thread right lmao.

it took time for me even with guides! got fauna & jeremiah's pics this week, who are residents since april!


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 23, 2020)

Got one photo from a lost item and also another from the full pocket method, guess the wrapped coconut era is over for me


----------



## daisyy (Jul 23, 2020)

another testimony for this method, i've gotten 4 photos in the past 2 days using the full pocket method which is insaane! tysm!!


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 23, 2020)

Your fruit stack doesn't have to remain full every time you gift, does it? You just have to ensure that the inventory spot doesn't fall open when gifting, right? And, it doesn't matter how many bells the fruit stack adds up to, right? Or, does the value of the fruit stack have to add up to 2,500 bells before gifting?


----------



## daisyy (Jul 23, 2020)

Myrtle Jane said:


> snip


Your fruit stack doesn't have to remain full every time you gift, does it? *no *You just have to ensure that the inventory spot doesn't fall open when gifting, right? *yes *And, it doesn't matter how many bells the fruit stack adds up to, right? *this hasn't mattered for me *Or, does the value of the fruit stack have to add up to 2,500 bells before gifting?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 23, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Yes cuz friendship levels dont exist. Time to stop comparing things to previous games. If u aint enjoy it then dont play it. Plus it takes a long time to actually get the pic as friendship builds for a long period of time.


I actually really like hearing his take on it as I’ve never played WW


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 23, 2020)

omg i've been trying forever to get other photos, i had no idea about these tricks.
i only got 2 so far and that's after going to their birthdays.
thanks for this !
<3


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 23, 2020)

Didn't know abt the fruit stack trick, gonna try n hope it works for me


----------



## JSS (Jul 23, 2020)

Any reliable confirmation about repeat photos? If you can only get one per player character it's gonna be a nightmare to get them all


----------



## Gunner (Jul 23, 2020)

Going to try the full inventory method tomorrow, hope it works! Will finally be able to bring some new villagers in if so.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 23, 2020)

JSS said:


> Any reliable confirmation about repeat photos? If you can only get one per player character it's gonna be a nightmare to get them all



You could have gotten multiple photos before but you needed to give like 32-64 gifts before it becomes available again. I wouldn't surprise it is the same case here.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 23, 2020)

Interestingly, I had coins filling the empty spaces for this trick and one of my villager targets was crafting a DIY and the game forced me to accept and moved all the coins back into my bell counter in the corner inventory. But it doesn’t push it for fruit stack gift receipt... I bet they end up changing this workaround soon to something like that


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 23, 2020)

Ahhh, thank you soo much for this guide! I'll be sure to tell my mom about this and maybe use this guide for later use. Hopefully my mom can now finally get the other villager photos she's been missing and can't seem to get. ^-^


----------



## MissNavi (Jul 23, 2020)

daisyy said:


> Your fruit stack doesn't have to remain full every time you gift, does it? *no *You just have to ensure that the inventory spot doesn't fall open when gifting, right? *yes *And, it doesn't matter how many bells the fruit stack adds up to, right? *this hasn't mattered for me *Or, does the value of the fruit stack have to add up to 2,500 bells before gifting?


Will coconuts work for this trick? or only other fruits like apples and oranges, ect... Has anyone confirmed that coconuts work?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 23, 2020)

MissNavi said:


> Will coconuts work for this trick? or only other fruits like apples and oranges, ect... Has anyone confirmed that coconuts work?



Coconuts sell for 250 so they do work.


----------



## MissNavi (Jul 23, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Coconuts sell for 250 so they do work.


Thank you! I just haven't had any luck yet with them so I will keep trying.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 23, 2020)

i've gotten my third Flora photo and second with all the ostrich if that helps.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 24, 2020)

Got Tangy’s photo using the stacked fruit method! 

Using any fruit (that isn’t your native) will work


----------



## JSS (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, looks like I'm gonna need a loooot of fruit! Time to start picking.


----------



## JSS (Jul 24, 2020)

This is kind of genius! I've gotten 3 photos already with the full inventory trick!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 24, 2020)

It has yet to work for me. I swear this game thinks I already have Fauna’s picture


----------



## JSS (Jul 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> It has yet to work for me. I swear this game thinks I already have Fauna’s picture



She hasn't given me hers yet either, let's see who gets it first! tee-hee


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> It has yet to work for me. I swear this game thinks I already have Fauna’s picture


This is me... but with Merengue


----------



## usukifrenzy (Jul 25, 2020)

Kept wondering why I was getting the same clothing over and over again from my villagers whenever I gifted them non-native fruit. I wish they hadn't change the money reward and it's even more disappointing they made it harder to get villager photos. Guess I'll try the stacked fruit method


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 26, 2020)

Just want to say thank you for this! I hadn’t realized the mechanics had changed and was getting very frustrated with three weeks of trying to get photos and no luck. But I started giving the villagers with high enough friendship iron wall lamps (not worried about keeping them original) and hanging terrariums (which I conveniently got the recipe for this week) and right away I started getting photos - 4 in the first two days. It took a week (with no time traveling) to get the 7 photos I had been trying to get. The hold out, Bangle, my original peppy, handed her photo over yesterday. 

So hang in there everybody!! I don‘t know if I just had extra good luck, but even if you feel like you will never get all the photos, it will happen!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello everyone, with the new 1.4 update, this guide is no longer 100% accurate. I'll be updating it as soon as possible once I'm able to confirm a few things. I'm also looking for time traveler testers with villagers they are willing to make unoriginal.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

full inv and gifting foreign fruits from a stack still have the possibility of a photo via mail.  I rec'v two this way post patch.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

I knew they'd make it even harder. I am never getting Fauna's ******* picture 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Hobowire said:


> full inv and gifting foreign fruits from a stack still have the possibility of a photo via mail.  I rec'v two this way post patch.


That's good to hear! The post before yours seemed to suggest it was on the way out


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 30, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> full inv and gifting foreign fruits from a stack still have the possibility of a photo via mail.  I rec'v two this way post patch.



The fruit stack still works. But other friendship stuff changed like the bell trick doesn't work anymore


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 30, 2020)

I've gotten all photos from my villagers who've lived with me for a month or more with the stacked fruit trick pre-1.4 update. I like to believe that Goldie just doesn't want to leave me.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I've gotten all photos from my villagers who've lived with me for a month or more with the stacked fruit trick pre-1.4 update. I like to believe that Goldie just doesn't want to leave me.




I'm  having the same prob with stitches.  I'm getting dup photos at this point.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 30, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> full inv and gifting foreign fruits from a stack still have the possibility of a photo via mail.  I rec'v two this way post patch.


Do the fruits have to be wrapped ? Best friends with Audie and Bianca but no pic


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 30, 2020)

you cant do with a wrapped fruit.  your inv have to be full and then give em a foreign fruit from a stack of fruits   They will dialogue to you that they will mail you the item since your inv is full.  The next day there is a random chance for it to be photo.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 30, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> you cant do with a wrapped fruit.  your inv have to be full and then give em a foreign fruit from a stack of fruits   They will dialogue to you that they will mail you the item since your inv is full.  The next day there is a random chance for it to be photo.


Tysm  will give it a try


----------



## Serabee (Jul 30, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> full inv and gifting foreign fruits from a stack still have the possibility of a photo via mail. I rec'v two this way post patch.


Thank GOODNESS! I was super nervous since this method has been working great for me so far. I have pics from everyone on my island besides Shep, but he literally just moved in a few hours ago 

The bell trick not working doesn't bother me much. I've never had an issue getting a villager's friendships maxed- I usually do it accidentally.



Roxy10 said:


> Do the fruits have to be wrapped ? Best friends with Audie and Bianca but no pic


If they've maxed friendship they actually CAN'T be wrapped if you wanna do stack method. You need to have a full inventory for it to work, and if they're wrapped and you gift them, it frees up a space. Gift them the top item from a stack and keep your inventory stuffed and there's a chance they'll send the pic via mail.
And, like I said, I have all my villager's pics do to stack method. It can take awhile (Rex and Coach were STUBBORN AS HECK) but it WORKS.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank goodness the fruit stack trick still works.

It's really annoying that they are spending so much time making it difficult to get photos without ruining villager houses, but they aren't fixing it so that you can raise your friendship by sending letters. Their priorities are so odd.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Thank goodness the fruit stack trick still works.
> 
> It's really annoying that they are spending so much time making it difficult to get photos without ruining villager houses, but they aren't fixing it so that you can raise your friendship by sending letters. Their priorities are so odd.


It is truly odd that they haven’t fixed the zero friendship points awarded by letters / mailed gifts. Like, clearly it is supposed to work differently by design. Who knows why they nixed it


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> It is truly odd that they haven’t fixed the zero friendship points awarded by letters / mailed gifts. Like, clearly it is supposed to work differently by design. Who knows why they nixed it


The Nook Miles achievement for sending letters even implies (and has implied since launch) that you would raise your friendship by sending letters. It says something to the effect of 'letters are a great way to deepen friendships' Like I said, fixing that should be their priority instead of finding new and exciting ways to annoy the people who are trying to get items the proper way.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 30, 2020)

Updated photo and friendship guide for 1.4.X


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Updated photo and friendship guide for 1.4.X


If I’m reading it correctly, could I get a photo back if I gifted a two stack of foreign fruits that were gift wrapped?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> If I’m reading it correctly, could I get a photo back if I gifted a two stack of foreign fruits that were gift wrapped?



Yes but you still get a higher chance of a photo in the mail vs getting it in person from the villager via gifting


----------



## HollySeeker (Jul 31, 2020)

I have managed to get some photos quite quickly from villagers using the fruit stack technique.... but Zucker is proving to be very difficult to get one from. I changed his greeting and he is mailing me random stuff all the time from this technique. So I bought something expensive that I thought would suit him since he isn't original anymore anyway... and he gave me another random item! It was worth over 4,000 bells as well.


----------



## niko2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Do we know what's the % chance of getting a picture by mail using the fruit stack trick?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 31, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Do we know what's the % chance of getting a picture by mail using the fruit stack trick?



Hand gifting = Friendship points / 25 * 0.85 = %
Fruit Stack Trick = Friendship points / 25 = %


----------



## JSS (Jul 31, 2020)

They changed things again?! There are old glitches still waiting to be fixed and they're spending time on this.



Insulaire said:


> I knew they'd make it even harder. *I am never getting Fauna's ******* picture*


 Best of luck! I reset my island but coincidentally she's my starting normal... I'll have to move her out and back in later. But hey maybe I'll beat you to her photo after all


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 31, 2020)

JSS said:


> They changed things again?! There are old glitches still waiting to be fixed and they're spending time on this.
> 
> 
> Best of luck! I reset my island but coincidentally she's my starting normal... I'll have to move her out and back in later. But hey maybe I'll beat you to her photo after all



It's a lot easier to increase friendship now. Friendship points is low at first but it speeds up the closer friends you are now they decrease the villager response from 2500+ sell value to 750+.


----------



## JSS (Jul 31, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> It's a lot easier to increase friendship now. Friendship points is low at first but it speeds up the closer friends you are now they decrease the villager response from 2500+ sell value to 750+.


Hm. At least that doesn't sound like a bad change. I'm scared they'll get rid of photo mailing one day


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 31, 2020)

JSS said:


> Hm. At least that doesn't sound like a bad change. I'm scared they'll get rid of photo mailing one day



Yeah that is a concern. But you can get in person again from daily gifting.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

Man, this feels like it’s getting more complicated after each update. Thanks for the updated info! I still have to hunt down five more photos...


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 31, 2020)

aah thank you for this info! I only have tangy's photo at the moment, but I've been meaning to acquire the rest of my villagers photos! So the fact that it's easier to increase friendship points now with a full inventory + stacked fruit motivates me to get serious (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## niko2 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Hand gifting = Friendship points / 25 * 0.85 = %
> Fruit Stack Trick = Friendship points / 25 = %


Interesting! Thank you for the explanation


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 1, 2020)

wait it's changed again? so we can gift wrapped fruit but chances are lowered, or they just have to be a stack? lord. updates are getting a bit complicated now since they're changing mechanics each big ones.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 1, 2020)

I finally got Fauna’s picture with the fruit stack mail trick!!!! I feel like I beat the game now, this ended up being harder than even blue roses from scratch


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait it's changed again? so we can gift wrapped fruit but chances are lowered, or they just have to be a stack? lord. updates are getting a bit complicated now since they're changing mechanics each big ones.



You have to wrapped a stack of fruit and give it to them if you want to receive the photo in person. The stack value needs to be greater than 750


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 1, 2020)

So ah just keep giving them fruit?

I got Genji's photo by being good friends and then one day giving him an apple tv lmao 

And I got Curlos's by giving him some wrapped coconuts...


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 1, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> So ah just keep giving them fruit?
> 
> I got Genji's photo by being good friends and then one day giving him an apple tv lmao
> 
> And I got Curlos's by giving him some wrapped coconuts...



It depends on which version you have gotten the photos. The mechanics changed in 1.3 and 1.4. Giving fruits only works if you give it to them in a specific amount or with the fruit stack method. Giving one coconut isn't going to yield any photos unless you are doing the fruit stack to get them to mail you the photo the next day


----------



## JSS (Aug 1, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I finally got Fauna’s picture with the fruit stack mail trick!!!! I feel like I beat the game now, this ended up being harder than even blue roses from scratch


Aw, dang it, you got it first! Congrats tho


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve been giving gold nuggets to villagers, since I had a lot of extra ones. Is this the best way to do it or is there an easier way to deal with this? It seems so frustrating


----------



## tajikey (Aug 1, 2020)

So if I wrap a stack of 9 fruit and gift to them, there's no possible way I'll get their picture?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 1, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I’ve been giving gold nuggets to villagers, since I had a lot of extra ones. Is this the best way to do it or is there an easier way to deal with this? It seems so frustrating



Giving them a wrapped gold nugget is going to get you the same amount of friendship points as a wrapped stack of 2 nonnative fruit, 8 native fruit, or 3 coconuts. Fruit is more easily renewable than gold nugget is. Fruit stack trick and having them mail you the return gift will have an higher chance of getting you a photo in general. At max friendship, it's 10.2% of getting the photo in the mail and 8.67% in person if you give it one of the wrapped fruit stack that I mention before and in the TL;DR. You just have to keep trying.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020



tajikey said:


> So if I wrap a stack of 9 fruit and gift to them, there's no possible way I'll get their picture?



You can still get the photos with a full stack. It's just not the min-max.


----------



## niko2 (Aug 4, 2020)

After how many received gifts can we get another villager photos? I just got a second one today from Ozzie! I read it somewhere but I don't really remember it, maybe around 60?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 4, 2020)

niko2 said:


> After how many received gifts can we get another villager photos? I just got a second one today from Ozzie! I read it somewhere but I don't really remember it, maybe around 60?



64 gifts until the chance of another photos. You still have to fight RNG


----------



## loveclove (Aug 4, 2020)

Let me see if I understood the newer mechanics... I can get the photo in person with fruit with a full stack (10?), no less?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 4, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Let me see if I understood the newer mechanics... I can get the photo in person with fruit with a full stack (10?), no less?



I specify the minimum amount in a stack in the TL;DR 



> *TL;DR:
> Gift them wrapped stack of 2 nonnative fruit, 8 native fruit, or 3 coconuts until you can change their greeting. Then either do the fruit stack trick (higher chance of a photo) or continue gifting wrapped stacks of fruits. This is the only way to keep a villager 100% original and gives you more control over their house and wardrobe*.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 4, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I specify the minimum amount in a stack in the TL;DR


thanks!


----------



## Athros (Aug 6, 2020)

I've been gifting wrapped duplicate fossils as gifts lmao, but I'll defo try this when I run out of fossils.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 6, 2020)

wow this makes sense as to why it's so hard for me to get my last picture from dom. he was the last villager that joined my island super late and i've been struggling just to get his photo. it was a breeze getting my other 9 photos before the update. lol thanks nintendo


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 10, 2020)

Added details on how to get multiple photos. Added clarity on how stack of items value are calculated. Added yue's gifting guide


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks very much for the information!


----------



## Ras (Aug 10, 2020)

I built my friendship up with Audie giving her single wrapped fruits for about a month, knowing at the time that it wouldn't get me a photo. When the update changed it back to getting photos with fruit, I started giving her wrapped stacks of fruit. It finally paid off today and I got my first photo from her.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 10, 2020)

good to know about the 65 gifts before second photo, can now gift them clothes i want them to have or ramp up on earning extra friendship points during that period


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 30, 2020)

Updated image for fruit stack trick
Added section for maxing friendship
Adding proof for gifting fruit


----------



## Xane_MM (Aug 30, 2020)

Today, I tried giving a wrapped 10-stack of native fruit to Gabi and I got her photo! I was already friends with her since she's been on my island for months now, but I didn't expect it the first time I used this method.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 30, 2020)

Yo i got spike's photo for gifting him wrapped exotic fruit for a few days.... does this always work/


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Yo i got spike's photo for gifting him wrapped exotic fruit for a few days.... does this always work/



It's rng whether or not you get the photo once you reach friendship lvl5-6. There's no guarantee. It can take you a few days or weeks before you get a photo with giving.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

It appears nothing was changed. I'll update it if I hear a something different. Continue with whatever gifting method you have been doing.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> It appears nothing was changed. I'll update it if I hear a something different. Continue with whatever gifting method you have been doing.


I was worried when I saw you updated this, lol.

I think the only thing that may've changed is I'm guessing you could use candy/pumpkins for the stack method now- I haven't gotten a pic that way, but I did get a mailed gift from Sylvia by giving her a pumpkin, so if you're one of the people who plants a hundred or so and need something to do with them... I'm guessing it'd work.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I was worried when I saw you updated this, lol.
> 
> I think the only thing that may've changed is I'm guessing you could use candy/pumpkins for the stack method now- I haven't gotten a pic that way, but I did get a mailed gift from Sylvia by giving her a pumpkin, so if you're one of the people who plants a hundred or so and need something to do with them... I'm guessing it'd work.



The candy sell value is too low for them to mail back an item to do the stack trick with I think. Pumpkins sell for 350 a piece so they should work for a photo too eventually.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> The candy sell value is too low for them to mail back an item to do the stack trick with I think. Pumpkins sell for 350 a piece so they should work for a photo too eventually.


Ah, okay. Probably don't wanna waste it, either! But I know for a fact you get an item mailed for pumpkins- dunno for sure if you can get a pic that way, though. But I figure a lot of people may end up with extra pumpkins, so that could be a potential use for them.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Ah, okay. Probably don't wanna waste it, either! But I know for a fact you get an item mailed for pumpkins- dunno for sure if you can get a pic that way, though. But I figure a lot of people may end up with extra pumpkins, so that could be a potential use for them.



It falls under the same gifting tier as a single non-native fruit which is what you would be giving the villager if you were doing the fruit stack trick so it's fine.


----------



## Livia (Oct 4, 2020)

Is it safe to give them crafting materials such as iron and shells? I know they won't display it, but do they store it and will it cause furniture to disappear?


----------



## Baroque (Oct 4, 2020)

Interesting. I've just been gifting iron wall lamps the whole time and it's not like I'm running out of iron ores either but it's good to know for after I'm out of those  Although I'm only missing two villager pics right now ^^'


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 4, 2020)

Livia said:


> Is it safe to give them crafting materials such as iron and shells? I know they won't display it, but do they store it and will it cause furniture to disappear?



Materials are fine. I've been giving mine seashells.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm still a bit confused. So gifting villagers non-native fruit everyday does not let you get their photo anymore or clogs up their inventory?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 4, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> I'm still a bit confused. So gifting villagers non-native fruit everyday does not let you get their photo anymore or clogs up their inventory?



neither. If you gift a wrapped stack of 2 foreign fruits or 3 coconuts you can get their photos and it will not affect the villagers’ inventories.

 (Wall furniture like the iron wall lamps that used to be popular will not be displayed, but will effect their houses eventually by filling up their inventories)


----------



## deana (Oct 4, 2020)

So the fruit stack trick still works? I was having trouble with it where the villager would just take the fruit from the stack and then not say anything about sending me a gift I thought something may have changed in the update.. Does having flowers in your inventory cause them not to reciprocate the gift?


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 4, 2020)

deanapants said:


> So the fruit stack trick still works? I was having trouble with it where the villager would just take the fruit from the stack and then not say anything about sending me a gift I thought something may have changed in the update.. Does having flowers in your inventory cause them not to reciprocate the gift?



Fruit stack only works with non native and coconuts. Native fruit are too low in value to give you anything back


----------



## tajikey (Oct 4, 2020)

I've seen zero negative impact gifting wreaths. Not sure what the code says about those items.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 4, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've seen zero negative impact gifting wreaths. Not sure what the code says about those items.



Have you been given wreathes to villagers with wall hanging items in their house? You have to be gifting them wreaths for a little over a month to see if items disappears. None of my cycling villagers have wall hanging items right now so I can't test it.


----------



## tajikey (Oct 5, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Have you been given wreathes to villagers with wall hanging items in their house? You have to be gifting them wreaths for a little over a month to see if items disappears. None of my cycling villagers have wall hanging items right now so I can't test it.


That I'm not sure. I gifted them to Tasha (had a wall mount TV) every day for a month, and didn't notice her inventory change. They do have a different dialogue when given a wreath as compared to something they can hang inside.


----------



## elphieluvr (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank goodness nothing was changed, I am burning through fruit like crazy with the two pet gift requirement. But I just got Lily’s photo with two pieces of fruit today, hooray!


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Oct 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if it was possible before certain updates to get villager photos at a friendship level below 5? I could swear that I once got a photo after only about a week of giving gifts (directly after unlocking the ability to give them gifts), but it is possible that I just was mistaken about how long I had had the villager for.


----------



## Jaco (Oct 5, 2020)

Is there any reason to believe a stack of 3 pumpkins wouldn't work for getting photos? I've rotated between foreign fruit, iron wall hangers, coconuts, and fossils in the past to keep my villagers mostly original but curious whether I could keep my pumpkin garden going as a steady source of photo-eligible gifts.

Thanks.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 5, 2020)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Does anyone know if it was possible before certain updates to get villager photos at a friendship level below 5? I could swear that I once got a photo after only about a week of giving gifts (directly after unlocking the ability to give them gifts), but it is possible that I just was mistaken about how long I had had the villager for.



You could have done a lot of requests for them and gotten their friendship high within a week if you got lucky and got a lot of requests from the same villagers. When the wrapped bells trick work you could have gotten them within a week theorical and save scum the gift you received back

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Jaco said:


> Is there any reason to believe a stack of 3 pumpkins wouldn't work for getting photos? I've rotated between foreign fruit, iron wall hangers, coconuts, and fossils in the past to keep my villagers mostly original but curious whether I could keep my pumpkin garden going as a steady source of photo-eligible gifts.
> 
> Thanks.



Pumpkins should be fine. Iron wall hangers aren't a safe gifts for villagers with items hanging on the walls of their homes.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 5, 2020)

hi, i have been trying to get Vivian's, gala's, and Lucy's photo for about a month - 2 months now - no luck yet. I've used the wrapped fruit method in the past and it's worked but for whatever reason these 3 villagers absolutely refuse to give me their photos (frikin jerks.) and i've literally had gala since april 13th. >:C
today i tried the fruit stack trick ... does this one still work? ty


----------



## John Wick (Oct 5, 2020)

I used the unwrapped fruit stack and have all my villagers pics.
It's so impersonal in this game.

Friendship has a monetary value.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 5, 2020)

Is there a difference between having the villagers give you a gift immediately after giving them wrapped fruit or if they mail something with a full inventory?


----------



## .MOON. (Oct 5, 2020)

I was trying to figure out what worked best so wrapped foreign fruit and coconuts it is. Thanks!


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 6, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> hi, i have been trying to get Vivian's, gala's, and Lucy's photo for about a month - 2 months now - no luck yet. I've used the wrapped fruit method in the past and it's worked but for whatever reason these 3 villagers absolutely refuse to give me their photos (frikin jerks.) and i've literally had gala since april 13th. >:C
> today i tried the fruit stack trick ... does this one still work? ty



Yes it still works. You can save scum for the photo if you want it badly enough. I know some people here have done but I never cared enough to try.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020



JasonAldeanMG said:


> Is there a difference between having the villagers give you a gift immediately after giving them wrapped fruit or if they mail something with a full inventory?



If they mailed the return gift, it's a slightly higher chance of it being a photo compared to recieving the gift in person. See main post for the actual numbers.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello! I'm not sure if this detail was reported yet, since I can't find it in the first post. But I've been giving Cyd wrapped stacks of two non-native fruit, and he flat out gave me his photo. I didn't have to do the mail-in trick; my inventory wasn't full, and he didn't send me a letter. He gave me his photo on the spot.

So it looks like the fruit trick works no matter how full your inventory is! 

If you already elaborated on this detail in the replies or in the main post, please disregard this. Either way, this is news to me!


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Hello! I'm not sure if this detail was reported yet, since I can't find it in the first post. But I've been giving Cyd wrapped stacks of two non-native fruit, and he flat out gave me his photo. I didn't have to do the mail-in trick; my inventory wasn't full, and he didn't send me a letter. He gave me his photo on the spot.
> 
> So it looks like the fruit trick works no matter how full your inventory is!
> 
> If you already elaborated on this detail in the replies or in the main post, please disregard this. Either way, this is news to me!



A wrapped stack with a sell value greater than 750 bells can result in a photo in person since version 1.4. 

The fruit stack trick is when you force the villager to send you a gift through the mail with a full inventory. is just a slightly higher chance of getting a photo in return when the villager sends the return gift. 

It's too different methods and I realize the naming can be confusing. Unfortunately it's too late for me to really change it without making half of my replies in this thread confusing.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 9, 2020)

I've tried every method and only 2 of my residents have given me their photos. Ankha gave me hers in the mail the day after her birthday & Flip (who was one of my starters) gave me his after I gave him a random gift I thought he'd like. Ankha actually gave me hers first and she isn't my other starter. Out of the 8 I'm still trying to get 5 of the residents are part of my "original" group of 10. The remaining 3 I've all had for over a month and am able to do all the "best friend" things with. I'm getting so frustrated trying to gets these photos. I feel like I wasted resources making iron wall lamps, wasted fruit, wasted Bells on wrapping paper and have definitely wasted a TON of time.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Valzed said:


> I've tried every method and only 2 of my residents have given me their photos. Ankha gave me hers in the mail the day after her birthday & Flip (who was one of my starters) gave me his after I gave him a random gift I thought he'd like. Ankha actually gave me hers first and she isn't my other starter. Out of the 8 I'm still trying to get 5 of the residents are part of my "original" group of 10. The remaining 3 I've all had for over a month and am able to do all the "best friend" things with. I'm getting so frustrated trying to gets these photos. I feel like I wasted resources making iron wall lamps, wasted fruit, wasted Bells on wrapping paper and have definitely wasted a TON of time.


well, they are insanely hard to get if you haven't noticed
my advice is to only bother with the photos you actually, really want - and for the villagers you don't like as much, you can just do an online trade to get their photo OR just give up on them entirely - one time I spent about 2 months trying to get Lucy's photo, and I eventually did and I completed my set, but then I realized it wasn't even worth it because I disliked Lucy and I could've kicked her out LOOOONNGG ago had I not tried for the photo :/


----------



## Livia (Nov 9, 2020)

I’ve been having really good luck getting photos with giant clams. I got Willow’s recently with a clam and she only moved in at the end of September. It’s also easier because you just have to walk along the beach and look for them.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Valzed said:


> I've tried every method and only 2 of my residents have given me their photos. Ankha gave me hers in the mail the day after her birthday & Flip (who was one of my starters) gave me his after I gave him a random gift I thought he'd like. Ankha actually gave me hers first and she isn't my other starter. Out of the 8 I'm still trying to get 5 of the residents are part of my "original" group of 10. The remaining 3 I've all had for over a month and am able to do all the "best friend" things with. I'm getting so frustrated trying to gets these photos. I feel like I wasted resources making iron wall lamps, wasted fruit, wasted Bells on wrapping paper and have definitely wasted a TON of time.



I do time travel to farm photos when I'm in the mood to villager hunt I think the longest ever was about 3 months of in game days. Most recent memory, Static took over 2 months. 

If you don't time travel you can try to save scum to get the photo in a single day but it can still take a while.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020



Livia said:


> I’ve been having really good luck getting photos with giant clams. I got Willow’s recently with a clam and she only moved in at the end of September. It’s also easier because you just have to walk along the beach and look for them.



I had decent luck with giant clams but I only do it when I know their friendship is close to max because I can't be bothered with wrapping it up since it doesn't increase the friendship points and wrapped presents doesn't increase the chance for a photo.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 9, 2020)

I've gotten most of my perma villager's photos now using the wrapped fruit method. But that's from months of persistence lol. Even if your friendship is high with them it's really random, Audie gave me her photo weeks before Lucky did, and I've had him for way longer.


----------



## Chungus (Nov 9, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I do time travel to farm photos when I'm in the mood to villager hunt I think the longest ever was about 3 months of in game days. Most recent memory, Static took over 2 months.
> 
> If you don't time travel you can try to save scum to get the photo in a single day but it can still take a while.
> 
> ...



Wrapping paper doesn't increase friendship points AT ALL or just for the clams?


----------



## Valzed (Nov 9, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> well, they are insanely hard to get if you haven't noticed
> my advice is to only bother with the photos you actually, really want - and for the villagers you don't like as much, you can just do an online trade to get their photo OR just give up on them entirely - one time I spent about 2 months trying to get Lucy's photo, and I eventually did and I completed my set, but then I realized it wasn't even worth it because I disliked Lucy and I could've kicked her out LOOOONNGG ago had I not tried for the photo :/


Considering I've been trying to get my other starter's photo since launch and have tried a ton of methods, I have noticed they're insanely hard to get. The point of my post was that even with trying so many methods I'm still having problems getting the photos. I like all of my current residents so I'm not planning on giving up. I was just venting about how annoying Nintendo has made this process.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020



Livia said:


> I’ve been having really good luck getting photos with giant clams. I got Willow’s recently with a clam and she only moved in at the end of September. It’s also easier because you just have to walk along the beach and look for them.


I hadn't tried giant clams. I was hearing mixed things on how successful it was. Since it worked for you maybe I'll give it a try. Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> I do time travel to farm photos when I'm in the mood to villager hunt I think the longest ever was about 3 months of in game days. Most recent memory, Static took over 2 months.
> 
> If you don't time travel you can try to save scum to get the photo in a single day but it can still take a while.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020


I don't time travel which I know is adding to how long it's taking but it's just the play style I enjoy. What is save scum? I'm not familiar with this. I'm sorry if you already explained it. Thank you!


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Wrapping paper doesn't increase friendship points AT ALL or just for the clams?



Wrapping paper increases it by 1 until you hit max friendship at 255. At the point I stopped wrapping.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020



Valzed said:


> I don't time travel which I know is adding to how long it's taking but it's just the play style I enjoy. What is save scum? I'm not familiar with this. I'm sorry if you already explained it. Thank you!



It's the same idea as getting the camper to kick out a specific villager. You give them the gift that greater than 750 sell value and see what they give back, if they don't give a photo just quit the game immediately. And rinse and repeat until you get a photo. I never done it with this method but other people have.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

Updating the guide a bit

Nothing was changed regarding photos
Added new information about getting multiple photos


----------



## Livia (Nov 29, 2020)

I know you said nothing was changed, but I was wondering if the update made it easier to get photos. I got Bluebear’s photo extremely quickly. I invited her from a mystery island on October 24 and got her photo November 27. I gifted her a giant clam every day, but I didn’t always wrap it. It seems like that wasn’t enough time to get the right amount of friendship points for a photo.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

Livia said:


> I know you said nothing was changed, but I was wondering if the update made it easier to get photos. I got Bluebear’s photo extremely quickly. I invited her from a mystery island on October 24 and got her photo November 27. I gifted her a giant clam every day, but I didn’t always wrap it. It seems like that wasn’t enough time to get the right amount of friendship points for a photo.



Did you also complete her requests (bug catching deliveries), lost items, give medicine, or catch fleas off of her? Those also increase friendship as well. If you were doing a lot of them for her, you can get to higher friendship quickier.


----------



## Livia (Nov 29, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Did you also complete her requests (bug catching deliveries), lost items, give medicine, or catch fleas off of her? Those also increase friendship as well. If you were doing a lot of them for her, you can get to higher friendship quickier.



I never catch bugs or fish for my villagers, but I could have done other requests. The only thing I remember is one of my other villagers had a delivery request to give Bluebear a gift which I completed.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

Livia said:


> I never catch bugs or fish for my villagers, but I could have done other requests. The only thing I remember is one of my other villagers had a delivery request to give Bluebear a gift which I completed.



Bluebear should have been unpacked on October 26. So between then the November 27, you had 32 days so you just entered best friends and gotten incredibly lucky and got her photo quickly from doing her quests, fleas, lost items, or medicine.


----------



## burrizo (Jan 11, 2021)

I wonder if the fruit trick still works cuz I read the friendship guide saying in the update the gift have to have a sell price > 750 for the return gift to be a photo, and a non-native fruit only sells for 500


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jan 11, 2021)

The update to 750 happened in the second summer update (as far as I remember). The fruit stack trick still works (the one with full pockets and giving a single unwrapped fruit out of a stack). For gifting wrapped fruit you do need to give a stack of 2+ wrapped fruit to be able to get a photo in exchange (or 3+ wrapped coconuts).


----------



## maria110 (Jan 12, 2021)

Omgosh, I have misunderstood the fruit stack concept.  This guide is very helpful.  I'll be eager to see I can earn photos more quickly using some of these tips.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 12, 2021)

Can someone explain why you need a full inventory?


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 12, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Can someone explain why you need a full inventory?



It forces them to mail you a gift instead of giving it to you. Mailed items have a slightly higher chance of being a photo.


----------



## Dnalex (Jan 17, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> It forces them to mail you a gift instead of giving it to you. Mailed items have a slightly higher chance of being a photo.



So, a few observations, based on my having started playing late September.

1.  It’s not that difficult to get photos, and actually doesn’t take that long.
2.  You do not need the full inventory trick.
3.  The foreign fruits works well.

Here is my method.  It does take a LOT of fruits, but I get photos from ALL my villagers between 2-4 weeks:

1. Always use foreign fruit, and always wrap.
2. Before getting photos, I give 5 wrapped fruits a day.  That’s $2500 value + bonus for wrapping.
3. I talk to my villagers between 4-8 times a day.
4. Although not necessary, I still give fruits to my villagers after getting photos, although I decrease it to 2 wrapped fruits.
5. I don’t give them furniture as a matter of practice.
6. I DO give them clothes, because customizing


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 7, 2021)

Updated February 6 for version 1.7.X

Nothing was changed regarding photos
Gifting any clothing is considered unsafe. They will store all of them. Shoes can be displayed in villagers' houses now.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 2, 2021)

Just keeping this up to date while I'm still active on this forum even though nothing change between versions. I'll be removing this link from my signature in the future so please bookmark this thread if you still reference this.
Updated March 2 for version 1.8.X

Nothing was changed regarding photos


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 17, 2021)

For 1.9 there has been some changes after looking at the data mine chat very briefly. Fruit stack trick doesn't work with items under 750 sell value. Best use giant clams for now. I'll update this guide in a few days.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> For 1.9 there has been some changes after looking at the data mine chat very briefly. Fruit stack trick doesn't work with items under 750 sell value. Best use giant clams for now. I'll update this guide in a few days.


Does the Iron Wall Lamp (wrapped up in gift) still work?


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 19, 2021)

Updated March 19 for version 1.9.X

Fruit stack trick doesn't work with any fruits. I'm calling this stack trick now to avoid the confusion.
Stack does work if you use a stackable item sells for 750+ like giant clams (900), gold nugget (10000), pearl (10000), elegant mushroom (10000) or rare mushroom (16000).
Removed some sections
Fixed typos


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar (Mar 19, 2021)

If you gave them a clam would they display it in their house?


----------



## maria110 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sofia Al-Azwar said:


> If you gave them a clam would they display it in their house?


 
I believe they would display a clam.  Ugh.

I'll stick with wrapped stacks of fruit and iron wall lamps.  I just received two photos today using those items and the villagers' houses still look cute.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 19, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I believe they would display a clam.  Ugh.
> 
> I'll stick with wrapped stacks of fruit and iron wall lamps.  I just received two photos today using those items and the villagers' houses still look cute.



I believe like other crafting materials they will not display shells - the stack method with giant clams is referring to the seashell not the sea creature. And not will crafting materials and seashells be counted in their inventories.

the wall lamps will not be displayed, but if their furniture inventories become full furniture items will start to disappear - fwiw I have primarily heard of people noticing this in villagers with a lot of furniture and it usually seems to start with wall furniture disappearing, particularly in like Julian and Judy’s houses for example, people were upset because the star garlands started disappearing. So the wall lamps will not mess up the houses initially, but do fill the inventory behind the scenes and could cause issues once the inventory fills up. The original post lists the number of inventory spots, I think it is is like 32?


----------



## KayDee (Mar 19, 2021)

I think wrapped non-native fruit is really the best method to get photos. The 1.5% higher chance isn’t really that much better especially now that you need at minimum to look for a giant clam and then have to fill your inventory with coins. Too many extra steps to be worth it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 19, 2021)

Sofia Al-Azwar said:


> If you gave them a clam would they display it in their house?



The giant clam is the crafting item that you just find on the beach not the one you have to dive for.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 19, 2021)

thanks for the useful info! i'll definitely be trying this once i get all my dreamies to get their photos!


----------



## Sofia Al-Azwar (Mar 19, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> The giant clam is the crafting item that you just find on the beach not the one you have to dive for.


I meant the shell not that huge gigas clam.


----------



## Livia (Mar 19, 2021)

I can confirm that they don’t display giant clams. I’ve been gifting giant clams to my villagers for months and their houses haven’t changed.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 19, 2021)

Sofia Al-Azwar said:


> I meant the shell not that huge gigas clam.



They don't display crafting items. I've been giving them the crafting seashells for months now.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2021)

well, looks like it’s time for me to start stockpiling giant clams again. >_< ty for the info!


----------



## Rairu (Mar 22, 2021)

xara said:


> well, looks like it’s time for me to start stockpiling giant clams again. >_< ty for the info!



I thought I put my beach combing days behind me!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 22, 2021)

Sofia Al-Azwar said:


> If you gave them a clam would they display it in their house?


I can also confirm villagers don't display clams in their house. I've been gifting 2 wrapped giant clams over the last few weeks, and I've yet to see one show up as a decoration.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 22, 2021)

oh man, no more fruit stack? that's how I've gotten all my photos so far. thank you so much for keeping this thread updated!! time to go scour the beaches I suppose


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 22, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> oh man, no more fruit stack? that's how I've gotten all my photos so far. thank you so much for keeping this thread updated!! time to go scour the beaches I suppose



Just to clarify - it sounds like you can still give them a stack of wrapped fruit and get a photo back. 

The thing that has changed is giving them fruit from a stack when your inventory is full (and then they mail you a gift).

At least that's how I'm understanding it?


----------



## Rairu (Mar 22, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Just to clarify - it sounds like you can still give them a stack of wrapped fruit and get a photo back.
> 
> The thing that has changed is giving them fruit from a stack when your inventory is full (and then they mail you a gift).
> 
> At least that's how I'm understanding it?



Don't forget pumpkins are fruit! I like pumpkins more because they grow faster, take less space and when it rains you don't have to water them to get more.

The only downside is you have to water them if you want more than 1 fruit per plant if it doesn't rain.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 22, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Just to clarify - it sounds like you can still give them a stack of wrapped fruit and get a photo back.
> 
> The thing that has changed is giving them fruit from a stack when your inventory is full (and then they mail you a gift).
> 
> At least that's how I'm understanding it?


ah yeah, i should've clarified! I always give them fruit from a stack to get gifts in the mail. maybe I've gotta up my fruit harvesting game and start doing the alternative method lol


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 22, 2021)

I've had amazing luck just gifting 2x wrapped foreign fruit.

I wouldn't worry about finding other stacked items or resorting to the time consuming and resource-heavy iron-wall lamps, which I believe potentially ruin villagers' houses.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I've had amazing luck just gifting 2x wrapped foreign fruit.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about finding other stacked items or resorting to the time consuming and resource-heavy iron-wall lamps, which I believe potentially ruin villagers' houses.



i agree! I also find it really easy to just use wrapped foreign fruit or coconuts (need 3 wrapped coconuts, because of lower sell value). I just find it easier to manage and more fun. 

generally with this method it takes me around a month to get the first photo, which is pretty close to what seems to be the minimum number of days required. Luck is unpredictable and maybe I would branch into other methods if I got frustrated and had a some stubborn bad luck, but generally I have not felt the bump of 1-2% was worth going out of my way for. Not that there is anything wrong if it is to you, or if you find it easier to use the stack method than wrapped gifts. Still think the stack method is a great trick, and so glad it exists.

I also just like the feeling of receiving the photo in person in the moment.


----------



## azurill (Mar 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I've had amazing luck just gifting 2x wrapped foreign fruit.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about finding other stacked items or resorting to the time consuming and resource-heavy iron-wall lamps, which I believe potentially ruin villagers' houses.


I’m going to start trying this and maybe I can finally get Canberra to gift me her photo. I was wondering why the stack fruit wasn’t getting me any more photos in the mail.


----------



## Flicky (Mar 24, 2021)

Have the photo drop rates been nerfed since the update, or am I just unlucky? Been trying to get Mathilda and Avery to give me their photos, and neither have since the update dropped. They've been here a long time...


----------



## Moritz (Mar 24, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Have the photo drop rates been nerfed since the update, or am I just unlucky? Been trying to get Mathilda and Avery to give me their photos, and neither have since the update dropped. They've been here a long time...


I dont think so
Pretty sure you're just not getting good luck this time


----------



## HollySeeker (Mar 24, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Have the photo drop rates been nerfed since the update, or am I just unlucky? Been trying to get Mathilda and Avery to give me their photos, and neither have since the update dropped. They've been here a long time...


I find the time it takes villagers to give me their photos varies.
I've used the wrapped fruit trick. It seemed to take me forever to get Tia's photo, but I seemed to get Pietro's photo in half the time. 

I feel like there's no rhyme or reason with this.


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 24, 2021)

I managed to get both Becky and Tia’s photos with a continuous barrage of 2 wrapped “exotic” fruit. Yes, they gave me weird stuff in return, but I managed to get both of their photos within a day of each other. (they moved in around roughly the same week)

Maybe this update is slightly easier? It was never this quick for me previously. Either that, or I got extreme my lucet.


----------



## LeenaM (Mar 25, 2021)

This is amazing, I didn't know this trick existed! Just one question: it says you should give an item worth more than 750 bells to get an item guaranteed, but I looked up giant clams and it says they're only woth 450? Did the sell value change or am I missing something?


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 25, 2021)

LeenaM said:


> This is amazing, I didn't know this trick existed! Just one question: it says you should give an item worth more than 750 bells to get an item guaranteed, but I looked up giant clams and it says they're only woth 450? Did the sell value change or am I missing something?



Giant clams have always sold for 900 each


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 25, 2021)

LeenaM said:


> This is amazing, I didn't know this trick existed! Just one question: it says you should give an item worth more than 750 bells to get an item guaranteed, but I looked up giant clams and it says they're only woth 450? Did the sell value change or am I missing something?


I was curious because that seemed like a very specific difference, so I looked it up and it seems giant shells sold for 450 in New Leaf. But in New Horizons they sell for 900, as @Sharksheep said above.


----------



## LeenaM (Mar 25, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> Giant clams have always sold for 900 each





WaileaNoRei said:


> I was curious because that seemed like a very specific difference, so I looked it up and it seems giant shells sold for 450 in New Leaf. But in New Horizons they sell for 900, as @Sharksheep said above.


Great, thank you both!


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2021)

I finally have several villagers at the highest tier of friendship, achieved through chatting (because I started with wrapped foreign fruits pre-1.9 but then I got really lazy), so I started using a stack of giant clams today. Here’s to hoping that I get some photos in the mail soon!  (Also, they are so shook when you don’t have room in your pockets for their return gifts )


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 4, 2021)

I keep stockpiling coconuts I get from my various nook miles hunts, wrapping them in bundles of three, then during my rounds I hand them one by one to all my villagers. I've gotten most of my villager photos doing that and being patient.

I refer to it as dropping off the daily ration of food for all of them because I don't know where they get food otherwise.


----------



## piske (Apr 7, 2021)

What happened to the OP D:


----------



## Moritz (Apr 7, 2021)

piske said:


> What happened to the OP D:


Pure speculation, but if I were to guess they did not want to keep the post up to date, but also did not want to give out dated information.


----------



## piske (Apr 7, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Pure speculation, but if I were to guess they did not want to keep the post up to date, but also did not want to give out dated information.


Ah, i definitely understand not wanting to keep updating. This was the only reliable thread, so much outdated and anecdotal/inaccurate information floating around.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

Um.....for some reason the OP was changed. I am not sure what happened.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 7, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Um.....for some reason the OP was changed. I am not sure what happened.


OP likely edited it. Like people speculated above, the information in the original post was now outdated since the fruit stack trick no longer works.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> OP likely edited it. Like people speculated above, the information in the original post was now outdated since the fruit stack trick no longer works.


Oh I see.


----------

